# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Cảnh tết Sapa

## heocoi

Cảnh sắc thần tiên này chỉ xuất hiện ở Sa Pa trong ngày nắng vàng  bừng lên sau những ngày giá lạnh kéo dài vào dịp tết nguyên đán hàng năm.

Những áng mây tuyệt đẹp hiện lên đầu mùa xuân ở vùng du lịch nổi tiếng Tây Bắc này được ghi lại vào dịp tết Tân Mão, mời các bạn cùng chiêm ngưỡng: 















(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## dienthoai

cái ảnh đầu tiên có phải núi hàm rồng không bạn?

----------


## sacpin

đúng rồi ảnh đầu tiên là núi hàm rồng đó

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mây bồng bềnh nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## moscomp

Cảnh đẹp quá

----------


## doannv

Phong cảnh thật hoang sơ, lên ảnh thật lên thơ chữ tình .

----------


## thuydn

đẹp quá <3

----------


## viet_u7891

Mong ước một lần được đặt chân lên SAPA, cày khi nào có điều kiện là đi ngay haha

----------

